# Leaving the plants for vacation



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello there,


what do you usually do with the plants when you leave the country for 2-3 weeks?

Ask your maid to water them? Ask your friends to take care? Give the plants to flower shop?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I normally ask a friend or colleague to look after it. 

There was a recent thread about this very same topic. If you do a search, there were other options and suggestions discussed in that thread which may provide an alternative if you've got no one to look after your plants, whilst you are away.


----------



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip
I'll have a look at these watering systems at the garden center

and here's the link to the previous discussion of watering plants while on holiday


----------

